# Offroad Tire Conditioner Alternative.



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

are there alternatives to the "brand name" offroad tire conditioners made by brp, trinity, etc....?

i was told by a birdie Xylol/Xylene does the similar stuff in conditioning off-road rubbers, but I haven't tried it.... "yet". any comments?

at 7-9$ for a little bottle of the stuff, one would think there has to be a cheaper "commercial" alternative, and/or mix to the stuff out there.

what do you think?

... see what morning boredom does to me?...


----------



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

I use wd-40 on mine...seems to do the trick to give it a little extra bite. I also spray the entire truck/body with it as well...makes clean-up a little easier. 

Although, I AM thinking that the use on WD40 has made some of my plastic parts wear a little faster. It's just a theory I have, so don't hold me to it


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

i have a gallon of xylene here. i tried it a couple of years ago on sedan and off road tires. they must be mixing it with other chemicals. i had started mixing it with different chemicals and i decided to stop doing that while my brain was still working. lol


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Two words... Simple Green


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

hankster said:


> Two words... Simple Green


oh i love the simple green (cleans tires great, gives the M3 their stickyness back), but it just doesnt have the "soft" that the kinwaldo buggy grip gives to some tires. 

oh.. and stick with the green simple green, that lemon scent one doesnt seem to do the same job... *shrug*



baih said:


> i have a gallon of xylene here. i tried it a couple of years ago on sedan and off road tires. they must be mixing it with other chemicals. i had started mixing it with different chemicals and i decided to stop doing that while my brain was still working. lol


heh. maybe i can bum a few ounces of xylene off of you for an experiment. =)


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

WD-40 or PB Blaster seem to do the trick. 

I hear alot of people use diesel fuel too, but what a stinky mess that must be.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

patcollins said:


> WD-40 or PB Blaster seem to do the trick.
> 
> I hear alot of people use diesel fuel too, but what a stinky mess that must be.


pb blaster? omg.. that stuff is like corrosive.. ever spray pb blaster on a styrafoam cup? i wonder what it would do if it got on the inner foams.

wd40 i can handle....
=)


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well from what I see buggy grip or simple green.

Cd


----------



## S_C (Dec 26, 2005)

wd 40 is kerosene based....for those of you that do not know.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have seen alot of people use wD-40 and it also seems to work pretty well

cD


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Also try some belt dressing for noisey fan belts....
Goes on very thick!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Tres said:


> Also try some belt dressing for noisey fan belts....
> Goes on very thick!


prestone fan belt dressing ;-)

oh btw.. Tres, how are you doing everything better out near your area?

RCMits


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Still a big mess...
More houses are leveled/cleaned everyday....


----------

